
Dear Graphite Users and Developers - sciurus
http://grafana.org/blog/2016/07/06/dear-graphite-users-and-developers.html
======
stevesun21
Really like graphite. It was the main dashboard before we moved to Datadog.
The reason, we moved because the hosted graphite black out during our service
down, yep, what a coincidence! According to this experience I would say that
an enterprise level of graphite as a service will be a big win,

